# How to get your body to produce on its own?



## Skylark (Dec 9, 2019)

So judging by the lab results, I'm secondary. Low T, LH & FSH at the lower end of the reference range, although normal.

Before I start trt, I want to give my body a chance to produce t on its own. How can I do that? What can I take to help me make t? I want to exhaust all my options in this regard before I throw in the towel and embark on a life long journey of trt.


----------



## snake (Dec 9, 2019)

Nothing, you can do nothing. You have 2 choices, suffer or supplement.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 9, 2019)

You could try a PCT restart but the chances of that working are slim.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 9, 2019)

i heard eating ass can raise levels exponentially


----------



## Skylark (Dec 9, 2019)

What about clomid or nolvadex or hCG therapies to see if I can jump start anything?


----------



## SAQUIL (Dec 9, 2019)

*Exercise and Lift Weights. ... 
*
*Eat Protein, Fat and Carbs. ... 
*
*Minimize Stress and Cortisol Levels. ... 
*
*Get Some Sun or Take a Vitamin D Supplement. ... *
*Take Vitamin and Mineral Supplements. ... 
*
*Get Plenty of Restful, High-Quality Sleep.*


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2019)

SAQUIL said:


> *Eat Protein, Fat and Carbs. ... *



Great advice.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 10, 2019)

Skylark said:


> What about clomid or nolvadex or hCG therapies to see if I can jump start anything?



I wouldn't trust hCG though.  Even on TRT it randomly jump started my natural production, only to fizzle out and die.  It was so unpredictable as to when it would happen too where both testosterone and estradiol were through the roof when it randomly happened.  I'm talking I went from a normal 1,000 to 1,100 total testosterone to a 1496 to > 1,500 total testosterone.  Estradiol jumped from 30s to 70s too.  My doctor did say that my case was "unique" but he agreed with me discontinuing hCG.


----------



## Skylark (Dec 10, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I wouldn't trust hCG though.  Even on TRT it randomly jump started my natural production, only to fizzle out and die.  It was so unpredictable as to when it would happen too where both testosterone and estradiol were through the roof when it randomly happened.  I'm talking I went from a normal 1,000 to 1,100 total testosterone to a 1496 to > 1,500 total testosterone.  Estradiol jumped from 30s to 70s too.  My doctor did say that my case was "unique" but he agreed with me discontinuing hCG.



Well, he _did_ say you were unique.

So it did what it was supposed to do - increase your natural production. Where is the problem?


----------



## Long (Dec 10, 2019)

Skylark said:


> So judging by the lab results, I'm secondary. Low T, LH & FSH at the lower end of the reference range, although normal.
> 
> Before I start trt, I want to give my body a chance to produce t on its own. How can I do that? What can I take to help me make t? I want to exhaust all my options in this regard before I throw in the towel and embark on a life long journey of trt.



Eat fat. If you are on a lowfat diet dont be. You need fat to produce testosterone. 

Work large muscle groups and do heavy compound lifts.

Working groups like legs with heavy squats or leg presses or heavy deadlifts can cause you to produce more testosterone and I have been told growth hormone as well.


If you are a skinny fat dude who isn't doing much physical activity and eating a lowfat diet your testosterone would be low. Working out and eating different would change that.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 10, 2019)

Skylark said:


> Well, he _did_ say you were unique.
> 
> So it did what it was supposed to do - increase your natural production. Where is the problem?



It did it at random intervals and was totally unpredictable.  75% of the time, I would test about where I am on testosterone only while taking HCG.  The other 1/4, I was too high.  If it had kept my testosterone high all the time, I could see an argument for it, but hCG did not.  So my problem with it is that results will vary!  

I also experienced high estradiol side effects between lab works, so that tells me the roller coaster was more often than I would have liked it to be.


----------

